# Prince frame sizing?



## weekendroadie (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking at a couple of prince frames one size 51.5cm with 53.5cm top tube and the
other is a size 54cm with 55cm top tube. Ultimately the size in the middle of these 2 
at 53cm with a 54.5cm top tube would fit better at my 5'8 3/4" height but only being
offered the first two at a good price. Right now I ride a specialized E5 54cm with a 54.8cm
top tube and use a 110cm stem and a zero off set seat post. Should I go with the 54cm
prince frame and run a 110cm or 105cm stem zero off set post or go for a 51.5 and jump up to a longer stem. What would somebody my size run in a prince frame?. Thx


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi.
All you need is to compare the top tube lendth of both frames (prince & specialized).


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

weekendroadie said:


> Looking at a couple of prince frames one size 51.5cm with 53.5cm top tube and the
> other is a size 54cm with 55cm top tube. Ultimately the size in the middle of these 2
> at 53cm with a 54.5cm top tube would fit better at my 5'8 3/4" height but only being
> offered the first two at a good price. Right now I ride a specialized E5 54cm with a 54.8cm
> ...



I'm 5'10" and I recently bought a new Dogma. I usually ride a 56 cm bike with top tubes ranging from 56-56.5cm. I was stuck between a 54 and a 55cm Dogma. I ended up going with the 55cm with a 100mm stem, mainly because the head tube length was closer to my previous bike. Most people seem to go smaller with Pina carbon frames as they run big.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

My take with Pina is 2 or 3 sizes may fit you. I'm 5'10" with an inseam of 33". I can ride 51.5, 53 and 54. Ideally, I prefer a 53.


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

I am 5'10 with a 33" in-seam - my Prince was a 53cm with a 110 stem - it felt a bit small - when I upgraded to my Dogma I got a 54cm with the same stem and it fits perfectly.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

5-10 I have a 54 dog. 90 stem. I have very long legs. The 90 fits great. I tried the 110, but was a little too long. 

I am. Like you the 54.5 top tupe would be perfect. The 53 was too small. Seatpost would be too high with my long legs.


----------

